# Apple Watch série 1 ou 2?



## patie29 (19 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'hésite très franchement entre les 2 modèles sachant que le GPS et l'étanchéité n'auront pas grande importance pour moi, la série 1 avec le nouveau processeur ne serait elle pas suffisante? Mon utilisation sera surtout pour checker mes notifications l'heure bien sûre lol.
La série 1 à t-elle la puce NFC pour payer avec Apple Pay?
Ce qui me fait également hésiter c'est la non disponibilité de la série 2 à l'heure actuelle, la différence de prix 100€ n'est pas négligeable non plus.

Pour les possesseurs de la série 1 avec le nouveau processeur en êtes vous satisfait? 

Merci par avance


----------



## fousfous (19 Septembre 2016)

Oui il y a le NFC sur toutes les Watch!


----------



## patie29 (19 Septembre 2016)

Merci  bon je sors de l'Apple store j'ai pris la série 1 avec le nouveau processeur, le vendeur m'a dit de continuer à checker l'app store si il reçoive la série 2 je pourrais échanger ma serie 1, j'ai 14 jours pour donc c'est cool  pour l'instant je la trouve très fluide rien a redire


----------



## Mag78 (20 Septembre 2016)

J'ai opté pour la series 1 et très contente, comme toi le GPS et l'étanchéité m'importaient peu. Le NFC est bien présent dessus également.


----------



## patie29 (20 Septembre 2016)

Après 24h d'utilisation j'en suis très contente aussi elle est très fluide ça change la vie de ne plus dégainer l'iPhone avec les notif et sms qui arrivent dessus!
Je ne pense finalement pas l'upgrader sur une serie 2 si mon Apple Store en reçoit dans un délai de 14 jours car elle me convient parfaitement telle qu'elle


----------



## patie29 (22 Septembre 2016)

Mon Apple Store a de la série 2 en stock aujourd'hui je vais aller voir quand même pour l'upgrader


----------

